# Training Cars and Boats for April 3-Day Detailing Class



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Training Cars and Boats for April 3-Day Detailing Class*

*First day = 7 Cars and No Chairs*

On the first day of my car detailing classes, the class will detail 7 cars. This format enables me to teach these three topics.

*1:* Show Car Paint Correction. This process includes washing, claying, compounding, polishing and installing a ceramic coating.

*2:* One -Step Paint Correction. This process includes washing, claying, polishing and installing a ceramic coating.

*3:* One-Step Production Detailing - This process includes washing, claying and then using a one-step AIO like 3D SPEED and/or 3D 505 Correction Glaze

Day 1 - Friday - Paint Correction & Ceramic Coatings

The cars for Show Car Paint Correction - New School - Old School Camaros

*Old School - 1968 396 SS Camaro Convertible 4-Speed & Black Vinyl Top*
This is a collector's grade Camaro with the SS stripes UNDER the clearcoat - the best way to do a basecoat/clearcoat paint job. This will also be our training car for how to correctly clean and protect a vinyl top.










*New School - 2013 Camaro*










The cars for One-Step Paint Correction = New School - Old School Corvettes!

*2021 C8 Corvette*
Here's a 2021 C8 Corvette for the first day, Paint Correction & Ceramic Coatings










*2003 Corvette - 50th Anniversary Edition*
The owner takes meticulous care of this car including the paint. That said, this will be one of the Ceramic Coating Training Cars for the Friday portion of the class.










The cars for One-Step Production Detailing using an AIO

*1933 Ford 3-Window Hotrod*
This is a magazine quality build, high-end hotrod










*1967 Ford Fairlane Convertible*










*2001 BMW M3 - Canvas Cloth Convertible Top - RaggTopp Training Car*










Day 2 - Saturday - Dry Sanding

*Saturday Dry Sanding Cars*
3D is one of the few companies in the world that offers a professional body shop dry sanding system including,


 5mm Brushless Electric Orbital Sander
 #1500 ACA Alpha Ceramic Alumina Flex Sanding Discs in 6" and 3"
 #12500 ACA Alpha Ceramic Alumina Flex Sanding Discs in 6" AND 3"
 Purpose tuned micro-hook interface pads in 6" and 3"

This dry sanding system removes orange peel and other surface imperfections fast leaving a uniform sanding mark pattern that buffs out quickly. The results are a show car finish while leaving more of the custom paint on the car. On Saturday, after the intense paint correction class on Friday we go over dry sanding techniques on custom cars with custom paint job. This is a REAL-WORLD experience you cannot get anywhere else.

*Rotary Polishers - Wool Pads - Compounds*
After sanding the class will learn how to use a rotary polisher with a wool pad and 3D 510 Premium Compound to remove 100% of the sanding marks.

*FLEX Orbital Polishers - Foam Pads - Polishes*
After removing the sanding marks, the class will learn how to use an orbital polisher to create a flawless, swirl-free show car finish.

Here's the Dry Sanding Training Cars for the Saturday portion of the 3 Day Class

*1955 Chevy Panel Truck Streetrod*

This is a 1955 Chevy Panel Truck Streetrod. She goes in for fresh paint next week. This means the paint will be done shifting when it's here for the Saturday sanding class using the 3D Dry Sanding System.

Stay tuned for pictures of it IN the *Spray Booth* getting the custom paint job.










*1957 Ford Thunderbird Convertible*

Here's another one of the training cars for the 3D Dry Sanding System. This is a 1957 Ford Thunderbird Convertible with a FRESH CUSTOM paint job.








[/B]

Day 3 - Sunday - Boat Detailing

On Sunday we go over boat detailing and the class get to train on two large boats in neglected condition using a multiple step process that includes,


 FLEX Orbital Polishers - We use these to perform a multiple-step machine sanding to remove deep oxidation, scuffs, swirls, holograms, scratches, stains and water spots.
 FLEX Rotary polishers with wool pads and compounds to remove the sanding marks and restore a smooth, high gloss finish.
 FLEX Orbital polishers to maximize gloss and clarity while smoothing the surface over to prep it for a ceramic coating
 Install a Gelcoat Ceramic Coating to seal the gelcoat and lock in the shine, gloss and color.

*26' Regulator Center Console*










*2009 28' Rinker Captiva 276*










*Summary*

_The most hands-on classes on planet Earth, I guarantee it_. -Mike Phillips

By the time Saturday is over this class will have detailed 9 cars. More hands-on training, or shop-time than any other class on planet Earth. If you learn better by *DOING* versus *SITTING* in a chair. Then get signed-up for this class.

*Class Dates*


 Friday, April 29th
 Saturday, April 30th
 Sunday, April 1st

*Location*
3D Training Academy
2648 SE Market Place
Stuart, FL 34997

*Click this link to sign-up online*

OR

Call Charlie to sign-up over the phone: 661-678-9614

See you here!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...


Thought I would share the above just in case any of you are going to be in the United States and want to have a little fun.




:thumb:


----------

